# Licenciement et pôle emploi



## Valbuno (31 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour ,je vais essayer d'être clair .voilà j'ai un bébé de 4 mois de puis le 10 octobre et la maman est toujours en arrêt maladie . Elle me l'a donne pour ne pas perdre la place chez moi.  Mais voilà cela ce complique et n'est pas prêt de reprendre le travail.  Ma question si elle me licencie est-ce que je peux toucher pôle emploi . A savoir que je démarre, j'ai démissionner de mon ancien travail le 16 septembre. Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Griselda (31 Octobre 2022)

Aïe, quand tu démissionne tu as obligatoirement MINIMUM 4 mois de suspension de tous tes droits au chômage. 
*Après* 4 mois tu pourras demander que ton dossier passe en commission pour une restitution de tes droits, en fournissant des preuves concrètes de ta recherche d'emploi. SI polemploi t'accorde cette restitution c'est OK mais combien de temps avant de passer en commission ça...? J'ai lu ici sur ce forum une AM en galère car après 9 mois toujours pas de restitution...

Donc non, durant ces minimum 4 mois à partir de la date de fin du contrat dont tu as démissionné tu n'auras aucune aide de polemploi même si cette nouvelle perte d'emploi n'est pas de ton fait.
Je te souhaite donc que ce PE maintienne ton contrat durant au moins encore quelques semaines.

Si tu penses que ça sent le roussi, plus que jamais, je te recommande de garder les coordonnées de toutes les demandes qui arrivent jusqu'à toi aujourd'hui car ça pourrait bien t'être utile financièrement.


----------



## Valbuno (31 Octobre 2022)

Je m'en doutais un peu .merci beaucoup de ta réponse


----------



## B29 (31 Octobre 2022)

Vous avez démissionné de votre ancien travail donc carence de 4 mois.
Pour le contrat en cours que vous avez commencé le 10 octobre, vous n'aurez pas grand chose si le parent vous licencie. 
Si la maman est en arrêt maladie longue durée, peut être voir avec elle si continuer le contrat ne serait pas plus judicieux pour elle. Elle pourrait se reposer pendant que son enfant serait chez vous.


----------



## Griselda (31 Octobre 2022)

Si je peux me permettre une question indiscrete: pourquoi avais tu démissionné?


----------



## kikine (31 Octobre 2022)

pour devenir ass mat surement


----------



## Valbuno (31 Octobre 2022)

Exactement kikine


----------



## Griselda (1 Novembre 2022)

OK, il n'y avait donc pas franchement d'autre solution que de démissionner, hors mis la RC mais encore faut il que ton employeur l'accepte car comme son nom l'indique c'est d'un commun accord. Un employeur n'a normalement d'autant pas de bonne raison de l'accepter que même si c'est à la demande du salarié il lui devrait alors une indemnité de rupture.

Donc là tu te retrouve comme tous salarié qui a pris ce pari en démissionnant pour un autre emploi: que ça tienne minimum 4 mois.

La seule chose optimiste que je puisse te dire en l'état c'est que cette Maman, tant qu'elle ne prends pas de congés parental à 100%, elle continue de percevoir toutes les aides pour t'employer, c'est le seul argument qui puisse l'aider à poursuivre ton contrat, au moins le temps que tu trouve quelqu'un d'autre. Mais si elle n'est plus en congés maternité mais en arrêt maladie, il faut espérer qu'elle ait une bonne complémentaire pour ne pas perdre en revenu...

C'est dommage car à peine tu commence notre beau metier que déjà tu touche du doigt le plus grand problème: notre grande précarité. J'espère que tu es dans un secteur où la demande est assez importante pour pouvoir retomber sur tes pattes rapidement en cas de licenciement.
Apprends à toujours garder les coordonnées de toutes demandes même quand tu penses être "à plein" pour un bon moment car les changements de vie sont très fréquents.

Perso je déteste le POLEmploi qui fait tout pour. 
Par expérience personnelle je n'ai JAMAIS été gagnante et encore moins sereine avec l'ARE. 
Quand on daigne me donner quelques peanut je peux être certaine que même plusieurs mois plus tard on finira par tenter de me convaincre que c'était un trop perçu, une lutte constante avec eux. Donc plus vite je m'en passe et mieux je me porte... sans compter que fiscalement aussi ce n'est pas un bon calcul, juste un très mince filet de sécurité... et encore.

Je te souhaite bonne chance pour la suite.


----------

